# How's your canning season going?



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I didn't get into canning much until just the last few years and have really enjoyed the rewards of eating garden veggies year around. So much to learn, and haven't really scratched the surface yet. 

This season so far pickled beets, potatoes, and carrots have been processed with much more to come. 

Would love to see your canning pictures...or hear about your methods because I have a lot to learn. It's almost become a lost art...my grandmothers, mother, and aunts forgot more about canning than I will ever learn.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

It all looks great Lark. Pickled beets have always been one of my favorites.

Probably the strangest canned item I have had, was pickled Crab Apples that my Grandma made every year. They had a huge Crab Apple tree in their yard, that gave way more little apples than all of us could possibly eat. I wish that I had her recipe. It was a sweet pickling process and they were wonderful. She didn't use food die so the apples did turn brown in the jars, but their flavor was right on.

Lark, don't forget to pickle some green beans. I just opened a new jar 2 days ago and put 6 beans and about 2 Tbls of the juice in a Bloody Mary. The beans were still crunchy.... Gotta try it.... You will be Happy, Happy, Happy!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> ...Lark, don't forget to pickle some green beans. I just opened a new jar 2 days ago and put 6 beans and about 2 Tbls of the juice in a Bloody Mary. The beans were still crunchy.... Gotta try it.... You will be Happy, Happy, Happy!


I'm definitely planning on it, Dick. Have some special long asparagus beans that are about 8 inches high and growing fast. Looking forward to pickling them.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

How you doing your taters? Pressure cooking?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, only my second year for canning potatoes. First year was kind of a test sample...and they were so good decided to do a lot more this time. 

We give them an ascorbic acid bath to preserve color/freshness and pressure cook. They are as good 1 year later as they were fresh...but they get eaten pretty quick so can't say much about taste beyond a year.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> ...Probably the strangest canned item I have had, was pickled Crab Apples that my Grandma made every year. They had a huge Crab Apple tree in their yard, that gave way more little apples than all of us could possibly eat. I wish that I had her recipe. It was a sweet pickling process and they were wonderful. She didn't use food die so the apples did turn brown in the jars, but their flavor was right on.
> 
> ...


So many techniques that our grandparents had that I'm afraid have been lost forever. I'd give anything to have that working knowledge.

Its strange, but no kidding honestly sometimes I do stuff in the garden and someone will ask me why and I can't answer except to say it was taught to me by my Grandparents. When you raise 18 kids on a family farm in the Ozark mountains as they did without any money, you **** well better be expert at gardening and canning and all kinds of other skills that have long since gone.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> So many techniques that our grandparents had that I'm afraid have been lost forever. I'd give anything to have that working knowledge.
> 
> Its strange, but no kidding honestly sometimes I do stuff in the garden and someone will ask me why and I can't answer except to say it was taught to me by my Grandparents. When you raise 18 kids on a family farm in the Ozark mountains as they did without any money, you **** well better be expert at gardening and canning and all kinds of other skills that have long since gone.


Your right there. My father went through the depression. He told me he would go to his grandpa's farm and that's all they did was can then can some more.
He said no one had any money they had to live off the land. Dad said his job was to kill the meat everyday. Rabbits, tree rats, or whatever.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Batch of spicy garlic baby squash.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Recipe? Pickled? How do you like to fix it?


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Meadowlark said:


> Recipe? Pickled? How do you like to fix it?


Any type of pickle recipe will work Lark. I like to add a half jalapeno, 1/4 tsp of crush red peppers, 1/4 tsp of black peppercorns, fresh dill and several garlic cloves to each jar. I use wild grape leaves instead of alum in my recipes. I also just dump picking spice in brine solution with no cheesecloth either.

http://www.food.com/recipe/mondos-hot-spicy-pickles-65005#activity-feed


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Have all that on hand...thanks, will give it a try. Have been looking for a way to preserve squash.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Managed to get my first batch of salsa, strawberry jam and a mixed strawberry black raspberry jam in this week.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Strawberry black raspberry jam...man that sounds like to die for!!


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Meadowlark said:


> Strawberry black raspberry jam...man that sounds like to die for!!


It turned out great Lark. I have found that mixed Jams are the best. Several years ago I made some dewberry, pear and peach jam that was to die for. Another good one that some relatives in Idaho will make and send me is a red raspberry, peach that is tough to beat.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

We do some combo jams here as well. Red raspberry/Blueberry....Strawberry/Rhubarb/

Our favorite, and that of friends and family is still the unblended Boyne Red Raspberry jam. We are already freezing Rhubarb sauce, but any other canning is still a minimum of 6 weeks away. 

Canning is time consuming, but the personal satisfaction that you get from the finished product quality, that can't be purchased, far outweighs the demands of the project.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Never had much luck with jams and jellies. Have dewberries and wild plum juice in freezer. Would love some insight on how to do it. My jelly always comes out too runny. What's your secret....if you don't mind sharing your method and recipe. Thanks.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Postman said:


> Never had much luck with jams and jellies. Have dewberries and wild plum juice in freezer. Would love some insight on how to do it. My jelly always comes out too runny. What's your secret....if you don't mind sharing your method and recipe. Thanks.


I use Sure Jell pectin and follow recipes inside of box. The jams and jellies have always turned out good.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Dick Hanks said:


> We do some combo jams here as well. Red raspberry/Blueberry....Strawberry/Rhubarb/
> 
> Our favorite, and that of friends and family is still the unblended Boyne Red Raspberry jam. We are already freezing Rhubarb sauce, but any other canning is still a minimum of 6 weeks away.
> 
> Canning is time consuming, but the personal satisfaction that you get from the finished product quality, that can't be purchased, far outweighs the demands of the project.


I think red raspberries are the best of the berry family when it comes to taste Richard. Just wish TX A&M would get off their arse and develop one that could handle our hot summers and develop a avocado that could handle sub cold winters.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Mom is the canner of the family . She just finished 40 pints of Blackberry / Blue berry jam . May Haw will be next . All the veggies have we will eat or sell .


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Finally got around to canning today. Did 11 pints of picante. I'll need about 25 more to make a years worth. I'll do salsa next. Its a days event making the stuff. But well worth it.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Curious, what's the difference between picante and salsa


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

The texture of the sauce. The picante is made mainly for a dipping sauce.I used a food processor to make the picante. It came out perfect for dipping. 
Plus, its a bit hotter than salsa.
I'll hand chop the veggies for salsa so it will be more chunky. The picante is like a sauce served at a Mexican Restaurant. That's all.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Postman said:


> Curious, what's the difference between picante and salsa


The lines get very fuzzy but no matter what you call it...its all good!

Of the three types Pico, Salsa, and Picante, here's how I always looked at it: Pico de Gallo is always served raw and has fresh chopped, chunks of tomatoes, onions, peppers, cilantro, and lime juice for marinating. We eat "tons" of pico de gallo in season. Salsa can be raw or cooked and is generally thiner and mild whereas picante is cooked, thicker, and generally much hotter with chili peppers.

During season, we have fresh Pico almost every day and we go very light on the cilantro and heavy on the jalapenos...just depends on your taste.


----------



## Deadhead (May 6, 2017)

Learn something every day, I've been making Picante instead of salsa, Thanks Guys!!


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the ruling, and clarification, 2CoolFishing is a wealth of knowledge. We also have been making picante. Thanks again.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Have all that on hand...thanks, will give it a try. Have been looking for a way to preserve squash.


What I found is Fresh is wonderful anything else is MUSHY


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

cva34 said:


> What I found is Fresh is wonderful anything else is MUSHY


My thoughts exactly...we made some to die for zucchini squash bread. Tasted just like an applesauce cake. Very good.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Did 8 pints of salsa today. I'm going with quart jars for my next batch. I ate a pint of picante in one day the other day. I'm stepping up. 
I pressure cook my canning stuff.
I found one can that didn't seal correctly so I'll eat that one next.
I usually tighten the lids and push on the top to make sure they sealed right.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Canned another 6 quarts of tomatoes today and have more than enough for the year now....so have to give away and/or eat everything else.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Canned another 6 quarts of tomatoes today and have more than enough for the year now....so have to give away and/or eat everything else.


You a pickled Okra man? I got some growing but some never took so there's some holes in the row. But when and if it takes off I should have plenty to pickle. That's a fav of mine.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> You a pickled Okra man? I got some growing but some never took so there's some holes in the row. But when and if it takes off I should have plenty to pickle. That's a fav of mine.


Yes sir....love 'em. The little ones are great pickled. I just gathered the first okra this week...but it wasn't much. It will kick the production into high gear next week.

We eat so much okra its amazing...fried, grilled, and pickled. Good thing it produces so much.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I can still see my grandma standing over her stove canning figs. She mix a batch up and occasionally put strawberry jello in them and it tasted like strawberry preserves to me.
Were still stewing tomatoes for freezing.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

redexpress said:


> I can still see my grandma standing over her stove canning figs. She mix a batch up and occasionally put strawberry jello in them and it tasted like strawberry preserves to me.
> Were still stewing tomatoes for freezing.


I love strawberry preserves.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

redexpress said:


> I can still see my grandma standing over her stove canning figs. She mix a batch up and occasionally put strawberry jello in them and it tasted like strawberry preserves to me.
> Were still stewing tomatoes for freezing.


Sounds like a cool memory. Lost my fig tree but have another one started on cutting provided by another 2cooler. Figs with strawberry flavor is a great combo.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Sounds like a cool memory. Lost my fig tree but have another one started on cutting provided by another 2cooler. Figs with strawberry flavor is a great combo.


My dang rooster ate mine. I need another one. I killed that Roo. Not because of that but he wasn't nice.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

We're in our first heat wave here in Galveston . That ought to kick my okra in gear .


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Noticed some okra on my plants. Canning more salsa today. Doing quart jars today.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I have about 150 red grapefruits on the tree that are turning super sweet. I think I'm going to try to can them. Next year its going to be the oranges.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

If I had 150 red grapefruits, I'd sure look into canning some of them....bet that would be some excellent stuff.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I lived in the valley for some years. We ate a ton of GF! They were good with oso ***** gin. LOL!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

The canned grapefruit that I have eaten was extremely good. Great idea!


----------



## Cdawg (Mar 9, 2016)

Did 10 pints of fig preserves, and 5 pints strawberry fig jam. Cheated and bought strawberries at the store.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

23 cans of maters and 1 can of japs. Okra next its starting to come on.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Pickled Okra*

I did some Lady Bird Johnson pickled okra one year. It was tolerable just need some spineless okra and get them when they are tender. Don't over process either. Nothing worse than a mushy pickled okra. I have a recipe somewhere that uses cider vinegar, might make a couple of pints for the ice box. I made two more bottles of pepper sauce today.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Wado said:


> I did some Lady Bird Johnson pickled okra one year. It was tolerable just need some spineless okra and get them when they are tender. Don't over process either. Nothing worse than a mushy pickled okra. I have a recipe somewhere that uses cider vinegar, might make a couple of pints for the ice box. I made two more bottles of pepper sauce today.


I've been doing the long horn okree. I can't get enough. I always run out.
This okree you can let it get 5 or 6 inches and its still real tender.


----------



## SouthTXSilvr333 (May 30, 2017)

I haven't gotten to can many cucumber this year. The rain has stunted my garden, but the fig tree is producing! I would like to share my grandmas trick for canning figs. No one will even know you canned figs! Add strawberry jello to your favorite jelly canning recipe for figs. It will taste just like Strawberry Jelly!


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

To date we have canned:

53 quarts of garlic-dill pickles
12 pints of bread & butter pickles
18 pints of squash chow chow relish
30 pints of salsa
9 pints of tomato sauce
20 1/2 pints of mustang grape jelly

Also froze about 50 ears of corn. Will probably still can more tomatoes, and hopefully okra.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like a great year on the cucumbers. WTG!

Never have canned chow chow....would you care to share your recipe?

Wish I could trade you okra for some chow chow...got tons of okra here.


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes, the cucumber vines did well. I have given away another 30-40 pounds.

Here is a link to the chow chow recipe I used. Disclaimer: this is the first time I have used the recipe, so the jury is still out. However, I did open my first jar over the weekend and I was pretty happy with the result. My only complaint is that the pickling spice may be a little heavy handed. I did not add the habenero because my wife doesn't like them. Other than that I followed the recipe pretty closely. I used a mixture of yellow squash, zucchini and white scalloped squash. Also, I diced them instead of shredding in a food processor because that is the texture I prefer.

http://www.food.com/recipe/sweet-and-spicy-garden-relish-chow-chow-252920


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fig preserves...


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Those fig preserves look similar to what my mom used to make. Best I've ever eaten by a long shot. Left the figs whole. Unfortunately, I never got her recipe so I'm always on the lookout for a good batch.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*Inventory for 2017*

Just doing a little at a time, it mounts up. Thus far, from right to left,

Pickled beets:8 quarts
Carrots: 14 pints
Potatoes: 15 quarts
Jalapeno mild: 6 1/2 pints
Jalapeno hot: 6 1/2 pints
Pickled okra: 15 pints
Tomatoes: 20 quarts
Sweet Pickles and sweet pickles and onions: 10 pints
Green Beans: 20 quarts
Blackberry jelly:3 pints
Pickled Bean spears: 6 pints
Fig preserves: 3 pints
Plus 60 ears of corn shaved and frozen, 30 ears of fried corn shaved, par boiled w/peppers and onions and frozen , several quart bags of peas in the freezer and more on the way.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Cdawg said:


> Did 10 pints of fig preserves, and 5 pints strawberry fig jam. Cheated and bought strawberries at the store.


Had a Gent I train dogs with gave me 5 gallon bags of cleaned and trimmed figs. Just finished up making two batches of fig jam and two batches of blackberry fig jam.


----------



## Cdawg (Mar 9, 2016)

The Driver. said:


> Had a Gent I train dogs with gave me 5 gallon bags of cleaned and trimmed figs. Just finished up making two batches of fig jam and two batches of blackberry fig jam.


Black berry figs sound delicious. We also did 12 half pints of blackberry jam, a few pints of green beans, peaches, apple butter, pickles.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadhead (May 6, 2017)

Hierloom tomato salsa.


----------

